# Toshiba DualPoint Stick and Touchpad (ALPS driver)

## arhenius

Dear All

I have a Toshiba Tecra R850 with a DualPoint Stich and TouchPad. Unfortunately, this device never worked at its full potential with linux, as most other ALPS hadware.

In previous kernel versions (2.6.38 and 3.0.4) I was able to use the patch from http://mikebeach.org/2011/04/15/correctly-recognize-alps-touchpad-on-dell-e6510-in-linux/ in order to get the touchpad recognized as a synaptics device (and enabling stuff such as tap click and two finger scrolling). The price to pay for this was that the two mouse buttons that sit between the touchpad and the space bar were dead.

Last week I upgraded to the latest kernel 3.2.1-r2. Without any patching, the four mouse keys worked, althoug I didn't had any 3rd button emulation or scrolling. Applying the patch above did not make any difference this time. The four buttons, stick and touchpad all have basic features though.

At present time this is the best workaround I was able to get (have it in my .fluxbox/startup file:

```

xinput set-int-prop 'DualPoint Stick' 261 8 1 &

xinput set-int-prop 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad' 261 8 1 &

xinput set-int-prop 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad' 263 8 1 &

xinput set-int-prop 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad' 267 8 3 &

xinput set-int-prop 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad' 264 8 5 7 4 5 &

```

This enables 3rd mouse button emulation when pressing the two upper mouse buttons and scrolling by navigating in the touchpad with the lower right mouse button pressed. 

As to disabling/enabling the touchpad, I accomplished it with a simple script touchswitch.sh:

```

#! /bin/bash

status=$(xinput list-props 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad' | grep Enabled | awk '{ print $4}')

if [ $status == '1' ]; then

   new=0

else

   new=1

fi

xinput set-int-prop 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad' 131 8 $new

```

Still I would like to use the touchpad as a synaptics pad (it works great on windows, and with the previous kernels versions once patched) and have the multigestures and tapbutton features. Also, I would like to keep the use of the two top buttons, because I use the Stick a lot,

Anyhow, does anybody know about a way to implement such features, or something that may complement my current workaround?

Best regards

Filipe

----------

